

Prepare to be scared - kirillzubovsky
http://www.barackobama.com/horrifying

======
rdl
Wow, this is the least technical content, most political posting to make it to
Hacker News that I've ever seen. Congratulations.

~~~
kirillzubovsky
Thanks! Always happy to please.

